
Lenovo ThinkPad P50 Mobile Workstation with Intel Xeon Processors - devy
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/p-series/p50/
======
beagle3
Interesting. If I understand the customization web page, this laptop actually
supports ECC memory - I've looked for one in the past and couldn't find one.

Also, it cannot be bought "naked", Win10 home is default, Win10 pro is +$30
more and Win7 pro is $70 more.

I would actually consider buying this if not for Lenovo's abysmal security
record.

------
gravypod
If only it had the cult classic keyboard.

